# Lens profile for Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS Mk II



## paulcroft (Dec 10, 2016)

Can someone who has an up to date version of Lightroom CC please check for me and see if there is a profile for Canon's new 24-105 f/4L IS Mk 2 lens?  I've just bought the lens and use LR's profile corrections by default and I now (belatedly) find this lens is not listed in LR 6.7.  If the lens is listed in CC then perhaps the time has come when I need to upgrade.  On the other hand, it it's not yet listed in CC I imagine it soon will be and, that being so, is it likely also to be listed in a future update to LR 6?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 10, 2016)

Supported lenses


----------



## Paul B (Dec 11, 2016)

As far as I know updates to supported lenses do not appear in CC ahead of 6; and as per the link above it's all down to the underlying version of Camera Raw which I think is available as a separate update anyway.

If I'm wrong, you'll get an answer to that effect very quickly


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 11, 2016)

Paul is correct: 6.x and 2015.x contain the same set of lens profiles. You'll need to wait for support to materialize.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 11, 2016)

Or you could build your own profile.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 11, 2016)

The Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM has been supported since LR3 (according to Johan's link)  However Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 IS Mk 2 is not listed (yet) So waiting for the next LR/ACR update or building your own appear to be your two choices.


----------



## paulcroft (Dec 12, 2016)

Many thanks to all who replied.  Looks like patience will have to be my watchword but, that being said, if I find the time I may well have a go at building my own profile - it would be an interesting learning experience and, also, interesting to see how it compares with Adobe's one when it materialises.


----------

